# Faegoria 2011 Concepts



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

This thread is to post about and discuss concepts I'm stashing for 2011. I would love to do some of these this year but the time is just not there for it.

First up is The Guardians of Galthar (names subject to change). Following on after the Soul Reaver I'll be continuing the theme of pumpkin abominations and creatures. The guardians were created to be just that - guardians. I have designs for two of them which will each standing near the end of the driveway.

The two protrusions from their shoulders are canisters which will be lit from the inside. The canisters will be made up similar to the witch jars using glue and dyed cheeze cloth. The edges that flow down to their sides is not a cloak. That will be rope lights. The canisters and rope lights are wired together and will be fed into a lightning fx machine keyed to a heart beat soundtrack.

First Guardian:









Second Guardian:









A close-up on the face of the second guardian:









The second one has more cyberpunk qualities with tubes and vents in place of a mouth.

Again I apologize for quality of the pictures. I sketched them up during lunch at work and took a picture of them with my phone. I really need to get my scanner functioning again.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey everyone, I'm back. Man can't believe this thread died without even a single reply - talk about getting buried. Guess it's time for a resurrection.

Anyways, the holidays are all said and done. Winter is just about behind us (provided we don't get anymore sucker punches from Mother Nature). The garage has been cleared and reorganized in preparation for summer activities and prop building. The dungeon has cleaned as well for prop building. The time has come to prepare to start moving full steam ahead.

I've added quite a few more sketches in my sketchbook. Of course not everything in the sketchbook gets built but it's a nice place to keep my collection of ideas for future haunting.

Being completely comfortable with my building experience, the new yard and neighborhood I've actually been able to move forward with a concept and theme way ahead of building season. This year's haunt is titled "Faegoria: The Unhallowed Wastelands" and is about what happens when you cross a post apocalyptic Lovecraftian themed setting in the dark fantasy world of Faegoria. The very realm of Faegoria could be said to actually be an extended part of Lovecraft's Dreamlands.

I have a few new character props I'm adding this year and a couple upgrades/revisions to some existing props.

New props are:

Hastur (yes THAT Hastur), Jediah Bishop (Plague Doctor), The Windwalker, and two to three rising spirit ground breakers.

Updates/Revisions:

Edward the Keirghul - my Spawn of Cthulhu inspired creature from back in 2010. He's getting completely redone and the only surviving piece will be his head. He's going from crouching to standing with arms spread in a welcoming manner. I will be adding dragon like wings which may/may not be animated. In addition he may actually speak for the first time as he will be near the entrance and serve as a sort of greeter.

Agnes - Agnes will return with a new body. She will be a little taller and no longer be stirring the cauldron. Instead she'll have a spellbook in one hand and the other hand will be raised in a summoning type gesture.

Zann - Zann will go from a standing/leaning pose to a sitting lotus style pose. The rest will remain the same with her.

Harry - Harry's body is gonna get a bit of a make over as I'll be ditching the coat and hat and adding more sticks, branches, and mache to his design.

Reaver - As some may remember the reaver scarecrow had a bit of an accident last year. This year he'll be getting an entirely new and more stable body that's more traditional scarecrow setup. I might just convert him to the first guardian up above. Or some combination.

Here's the yard plan. It's divided horizontally into three areas. From left to right: Court of the Yellow King, The Burial Grounds, and The Blackmire Bog.










Hastur stands just in front of the garage facade. Casilda stands in the temple near a ruined column. Above the garage is the laser vortex portal set between two faux fire braziers.

In The Burial Grounds amongst the ground breakers are Jediah and The Windwalker. Further to the back is the manor where The Collector (a possible avatar of Nyarlathotep) watches over the grounds and Fineas awaits our unsuspecting ToTs. Beatrix can be seen in the top window.

Deep in the bogs Agnes and Zann work their dark magic conjuring vile spirits from within the cauldron as Joe tries to escape even though he's lost his legs.

There's a bit of space in the bottom half of the bog area. This is intentional as the idea is to form a space where ToTs can walk around and through the haunt via either the Bog or the Courtyard with the burial grounds being a centerpiece to walk around. I'm also leaving room for whatever creature our little Queen of Monsters designs for us this year.

The Courtyard and Burial Grounds is pretty much locked in design wise. But I'm ALWAYS open to comments, suggestions, feedback, and any questions.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

The new Edward the Keirghul design. He stands in front of the new sign I'm building this year.









The Windwalker is inspired by Lovecraft's Ithaqua the Wendigo. He will stand six feet tall at the shoulders. I'm considering adding a servo to the head and using a PICAXE and two motion sensors having him look to the left, center, or right depending on which sensors are triggered.









This is Jediah Bishop the plague doctor. He's a bit Steampunk and Hellraiser inspired.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Great concepts TM! I like the Windwalker idea a lot...he has the potential to be a very chilling beast indeed.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This thread must have been buried in some kind of freak accident, because I can't believe I wouldn't have commented if I'd seen it. I love your props and am definitely looking forward to seeing these sketches come to life.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Very cool sketches. At the time of the posting, this forum was very busy, so maybe it fell through the cracks?


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

These characters that you have come up with up are just fantastic! Very cool ideas for your haunt. I just love the plague doctor sketch!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Very cool concept for a haunt and the sketches look awesome.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I've really been trying to break away from a lot of the traditional motif's (not that there's anything wrong with that) and attempting to bring something new artistically and visually to the table while trying to find my own place and style in the process.

It's been challenging at times but incredibly fun and rewarding. The haunt had such an incredible and warm welcome last year in the new neighborhood. I can't wait to bring some of these pieces to life and I'm sure the neighbors are curious as well.


----------



## disney-fan-reborn (Apr 4, 2010)

Terrormaster said:


> Thanks everyone. I've really been trying to break away from a lot of the traditional motif's (not that there's anything wrong with that) and attempting to bring something new artistically and visually to the table while trying to find my own place and style in the process.
> 
> It's been challenging at times but incredibly fun and rewarding. The haunt had such an incredible and warm welcome last year in the new neighborhood. I can't wait to bring some of these pieces to life and I'm sure the neighbors are curious as well.


YES! Keep thinking outside the box (or casket)! I like stuff that isn't traditional! Be sure to share photos of your projects as you build them!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

It's hard trying to be original huh? 

We see all the great things everyone makes on the forums, and then when we are trying to make our own props, the things we see creep into what we make. Drives me nuts sometimes.

You have some really good ideas here. I really like the servo and PICAXE idea. I had a similar thought for a creature sitting on top of my entrance columns.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Yet another sketch completed... I'm really hoping to be able to build this one this year. I was aiming for a Lovecraftian spider other than Alatch-Nacha or Leng Spiders which still look too arachnid for direction I wanted. I came up with the concept below which I dubbed Bram-Loth.










EDIT: Bram-Loth is a rather nasty entity from the outer realms known as nexus spiders. Nexus spiders tend to make their homes near nexus points weaving webs across ley lines in order to trap unsuspecting victims travelling between worlds.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I hope I never find a spider like that in a dark corner - creeeeeeeeepy!


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Out of all the pieces his drawn, this spider is my favorite and the one I think will scare the crap out of the Tots!


----------



## Blastin (Aug 20, 2007)

can't wait to see some of these come to life. If they come out even half as good as the concept sketches they should be awesome.


----------



## T-rex (Feb 7, 2011)

I think my man wants to go as a plague doctor this year as well. he has started planning the mask!!


----------



## Chrysaor (Jun 21, 2009)

The sketchs look great, cant wait to see them being brought to life


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i can't believe i didn't comment on this either! i love your idea. that spider and doctor are what got me. they're very creepy!


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Love the sketches, but is there a common theme running through your idea? Seems a little random (Like I should talk!)


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

@Rob: I know it's kinda hard to get a sense of the over all theme just looking at the yard diagram and various prop sketches. It does help to understand the underlying mythos of Faegoria which tends to metamorph and evolve each year becoming more defined.

The over arching theme is plague and blight. Faegoria is a dark realm where legends of the Unseelie Winter Court, tortured and lost spirits of the dead, H.P.Lovecraft, and Steampunk collide into a twisted vision of macabre, ancient dark magic, and unspeakable nightmares. Some say Faegoria is but a part of Lovecraft's Dreamlands, a dark corner wherein the fable kingdom of Carcosa lies trapped. 

Every year on Hallow's Eve, as the veil between worlds grows thin, parts of Faegoria overlap into our reality at various nexus points attempting to consume it in disease, madness and death. The Seminole Haunting Grounds (my house) is one such nexus.

Three locations from Faegoria appear at this nexus: The Court of the Yellow King, The Burial Grounds, and The Blackmire Bog. Each of these areas are ruled or watched over by a being of dark mythos. Hastur in the Court (ruined temple), The Windwalker in the Burial Grounds, and Urulotep (The Collector) in the Blackmire Bog. 

The house itself borders between worlds and is presided over by the quite mad Dr. Philip A. Lovecraft (moi). Dr. Lovecraft has three known associates of which a one venerable Dr. Jediah Bishop will be visiting this year. Dr. Lovecraft's loyal assistant Fineas greets visitors at the doorway to the estate. The doctors are not to be triffled with so always watch your back.

Being a source of powerful dark energy bounding both worlds nexus points attract another ancient entity known as Nexus Spiders who weave their webs across well travelled ley lines waiting to trap unsuspecting victims travelling between worlds. A rather nasty Nexus Spider known as Bram Loth has taken up residence at the Seminole Nexus Point.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Real nice conceptual drawings TM. I like them all!


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Terrormaster said:


> The over arching theme is plague and blight. Faegoria is a dark realm where legends of the Unseelie Winter Court, tortured and lost spirits of the dead, H.P.Lovecraft, and Steampunk collide into a twisted vision of macabre, ancient dark magic, and unspeakable nightmares. Some say Faegoria is but a part of Lovecraft's Dreamlands, a dark corner wherein the fable kingdom of Carcosa lies trapped.


That's what I was looking for, thanks!



> Unseelie Winter Court


That reminds me I need to get the new Harry Dresden book!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

MacabreRob said:


> That reminds me I need to get the new Harry Dresden book!


July 26  I SOOO miss the April release dates.


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

First I've seen of your summary for this years haunt. Very nice. I still think you should just write this as a book if you ever get a chance. Although i think your expressing this in your haunt is great too. Be sure to find a role for the princess of darkness cause she'll be outside with you all night!


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Great sketches. I actually like the first Guardian the best. Please keep us updated as you start building.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Updated the yard design sketch to include recent changes to the temple area (see the WIP thread for details), the inclusion of the Nexus Spider Bram Loth near the bay window web, and some tentacle wall breakers.










It might be hard to see in the sketch but I've extended the web across to the tree. For this I'm planning on just stringing invisible fish line across because its not meant to be seen. Then right above the walkway I'll dangle strands of fish line to brush against the ToTs and creep them out. Just in case the big spider with tentacles and creepy squishy bug noises hadn't done it.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Here's the newest addition to my sketches and one of four in a series called Apocalypse Harvest (hint, I'm only building this one this year - too much on my plate as it is).

Meet Blight:

When the Lamb opened the third seal, I heard the third living creature say, "Come and see!" I looked, and there before me was a black horse! Its rider was holding a pair of scales in his hand. Then I heard what sounded like a voice among the four living creatures, saying, "A quart of wheat for a day's wages, and three quarts of barley for a day's wages, and do not damage the oil and the wine!"


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

Wow you got a lot of work to do..!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

One of the main differences between the pop-culture interpretation of the Four Horsemen versus the biblical version is the inclusion of Pestilence instead of Conquest as a horseman. Apocalypse Harvest is based of course on the pop-culture version and the Infectus scarecrow is my interpretation of Pestilence.










Infectus is one of four in the Apocalypse Harvest series and yes those are syringes for fingers on both hands. Not planning on building him this year due to my plate being full already. But I'm posting him here for completeness sake. I'm still working on sketch interpretations of War and Death and will post those as well. But Blight (Famine) is the only one of the four I will work on this year.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

When the Lamb opened the fourth seal, I heard the voice of the fourth living creature say, "Come and see!" I looked and there before me was a pale horse! Its rider was named Death, and Hell was following close behind him. They were given power over a fourth of the earth to kill by sword, famine and plague, and by the wild beasts of the earth.










Mortis is one of four in the Apocalypse Harvest series and represents the 4th horseman, Death.

I'm still doodling around with ideas for Scourge (the 3rd horseman, War). I'll scan and post in the next couple days.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Rare are the haunts that have so much thought and detail behind them. I congratulate you on your attention to detail, insomuch as the over feel will be be conveyed, even to those lost on the lore. I think it to be a great success, regardless.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

When the Lamb opened the second seal, I heard the second living creature say, "Come and see!" Then another horse came out, a fiery red one. Its rider was given power to take peace from the earth and to make men slay each other. To him was given a large sword.










Scourge is the bringer of War and the final sketch in the Apocalypse Harvest series. I'm actually quite pleased with his overall design. His forearms organically transition from bone to blades and he's adorned with a chainmail coif (which I have no clue how I'll do - maybe some burlap and paint it a metallic color).


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm liking the look of this guy.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

The trees on the right side of the yard, including the big ole oak, is gone. I swear my landlord hates trees. He claims it ruins his grass or something crazy like that (he's in his 80s, retired, and senile). He's obsessed with grass so bad that he's either smokin it or he grew up in a desert. Anyways it's his property so no use wasting energy on being ticked off about it.

Regardless it's forced me to rethink the layout this year. I moved the hollow to be directly in front of the house and the cemetery to the left side.










Tonight I did a little experimenting with the lighting. The cemetery area is a pretty large open space (36' wide by 44' deep) that slopes gradually down going from the house to the street. With that amount of space and wide open I'm seriously having to rethink my lighting plan and it's probably time to move away from a few high wattage floods and into something different. I'm completely open to suggestions for lighting schemes including colors and and setup. Yes I'm already familiar with the Skull and Bones tutorial, its helped tremendously in the past but I don't think that kinda setup will work here for the cemetery area.

I'm trying to avoid too much up lighting. See the two dotted lines? Those represent a black line running between those points which will support a floating lantern on one and a floating ghost on the other. I'd like to keep them hidden if possible.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Something wrong with a man who doesn't like trees:googly:

One thing we tried last year with lighting so we wouldn't have a ton of extension cords all over the lawn (and our yard is considerably smaller than yours) was individual lights for some of the tombstones and props. All we did was take small LED flashlights (picked up a pack of five of them on sale), made a base for each (your basic wood or foam block with a hole drilled into it, then painted black), and placed them where needed. Very portable and perfect for highlighting individual stones or props.


----------

